
Anatomy of the Digg Crisis - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/05/02/anatomy-of-the-digg-crisis/
======
far33d
Screwed if they ban (community leaves, crisis, etc). Screwed if they don't
(DMCA). They made the right choice: It's better to be taken down by the MPAA
than to take yourself down by antagonizing your users.

~~~
usablecontent
Totally agreed, I think Kevin Rose made the right choice. Banning the stories
at this juncture would have been a suicide.

The users threatened to move on to Reddit, but this does not mean Reddit would
have been a beneficiary, it would have to either allow this or show the users
door once again.

------
usablecontent
Check out techmeme <http://www.techmeme.com/070502/p5#a070502p5>

cant help imagining how much press coverage Digg has got on this issue

~~~
byrneseyeview
So far, mainstream coverage has been sparse. Forbes has an article, and some
of the British papers do, but the Washington Post and NYT don't have stories.
If I had to guess, I'd say that this is huge news to people who know what Digg
is, and that it won't attract the attention of anyone else.

